

Apple App Store Takes 12% of Mobile Apps Market - transburgh
http://www.mobilemarketingmagazine.co.uk/2009/05/apple-app-store-takes-12-of-mobile-apps-market.html

======
nwjsmith
Doesn't this seem really, really low? Most of the non-iPhone phones out there
don't have an easy way of purchasing/installing apps, and the market share of
the iPhone is so large that I would think this number would be _much_ higher.

